# Realize vs Notice



## srknpower

Bildiğiniz üzere bizim dilimizde malesef bu ikisi aynı anlama geliyor.

Şimdi şöyle dersem doğru mu dostlar?

Bir yabancı dizinin bölümünü izlerken İngilizce bazı “idiom, phrase ve expressionları” bilmediğimi gördüm.
While watching an episode of a series, I saw that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions in English.(burada saw ve noticed yer değiştirebilir.)

Dizinin bir bölümünü bitirdikten sonra bazı İngilizce “idiom, phrase ve expressionları” bilmediğimi anladım.
After watching an episode of a series, I understood that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions in English.(burada da understood ve realized yer değiştirebilir.)

Şimdi benim iki sorum var.

While watching the series, I saw(notice) that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions.

Bu cümle gramer ve anlamsal olarak doğru mu? Notice bu şekilde kullanılır mı? Yani sormak istediğim şu. Türkçe’ de bu cümle oldukça mantıklı: Dizinin bölümünü izlerken bazı İngilizce kelimelere aşına olmadığımı gördüm. Biz “gördüm”ü kullanıyoruz. Yabancılar da “notice”i aynen bu şekilde bu kelimeleri bilmediğimi gördüm anlamında kullanabilir mi?

İkincisi de “realize ve notice” arasındaki farkı doğru mu anlamışım? Yukarıdaki çevirilerim doğru mu? 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> While watching the series, I saw(notice) that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions.
> 
> Bu cümle gramer ve anlamsal olarak doğru mu? Notice bu şekilde kullanılir mi?



By Popular Demand 

Watching the episodes - I came to realize / i 
noticed that- i did not know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> By Popular Demand
> 
> Watching the episodes - I came to realize / i
> noticed that- i did not know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions.


Çok sağ olun ama ben cevabınızı anlayamadım tam.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Çok sağ olun ama ben cevabınızı anlayamadım tam.



Rica Ederim.Baska cevaplar da bekleyiniz.

By popular demand - "istek uzerine" tarzi bir soylem. Siz bu thread a bakmami istemistiniz.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Rica Ederim.Baska cevaplar da bekleyiniz.
> 
> By popular demand - "istek uzerine" tarzi bir soylem. Siz bu thread a bakmami istemistiniz.


Ben size yanlış anlattım kusura bakmayın, sonra editledim de 

Şunu mu dediniz acaba, Watching the episodes I came to realize/I noticed that I did not know some of the idioms..

Yani ikisi de olur?


----------



## Smeros

srknpower said:


> Bildiğiniz üzere bizim dilimizde malesef bu ikisi aynı anlama geliyor.
> 
> Şimdi şöyle dersem doğru mu dostlar?
> 
> Bir yabancı dizinin bölümünü izlerken İngilizce bazı “idiom, phrase ve expressionları” bilmediğimi gördüm.
> While watching an episode of a series, I saw that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions in English.(burada saw ve noticed yer değiştirebilir.)
> 
> Dizinin bir bölümünü bitirdikten sonra bazı İngilizce “idiom, phrase ve expressionları” bilmediğimi anladım.
> After watching an episode of a series, I understood that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions in English.(burada da understood ve realized yer değiştirebilir.)
> 
> Şimdi benim iki sorum var.
> 
> While watching the series, I saw(notice) that I didn’ t know some of the idioms, phrases and expressions.
> 
> Bu cümle gramer ve anlamsal olarak doğru mu? Notice bu şekilde kullanılır mı? Yani sormak istediğim şu. Türkçe’ de bu cümle oldukça mantıklı: Dizinin bölümünü izlerken bazı İngilizce kelimelere aşına olmadığımı gördüm. Biz “gördüm”ü kullanıyoruz. Yabancılar da “notice”i aynen bu şekilde bu kelimeleri bilmediğimi gördüm anlamında kullanabilir mi?
> 
> İkincisi de “realize ve notice” arasındaki farkı doğru mu anlamışım? Yukarıdaki çevirilerim doğru mu?
> 
> Teşekkürler.



Merhaba,

Bence her iki cümlende de "to realize" kullanman daha doğru olur. Realize fiili, daha önce bilmediğin bir şeyi anlamaya başlamak demek aslında. Notice biraz daha duyularla ilgili bir şey oluyor. Görmek, duymak, bir şey hissetmek gibi bir anlamı var. Cümlerine baktığım zaman, aslında "realize" kullanmanın daha doğru olacağını düşündüm. Yani ben olsam öyle kullanabilirdim.


----------



## analeeh

'Saw' doesn't really work. I agree with Smeros - 'realise' is the best choice here. 'Notice' also works.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Bence her iki cümlende de "to realize" kullanman daha doğru olur. Realize fiili, daha önce bilmediğin bir şeyi anlamaya başlamak demek aslında. Notice biraz daha duyularla ilgili bir şey oluyor. Görmek, duymak, bir şey hissetmek gibi bir anlamı var. Cümlerine baktığım zaman, aslında "realize" kullanmanın daha doğru olacağını düşündüm.





analeeh said:


> 'Saw' doesn't really work. I agree with Smeros - 'realise' is the best choice here. 'Notice' also works.


Smeros and analeeh thank you very much.


----------

